# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  openKore like console client

## Xennos

I'm working on tool that would be similar to openKore. Main purpose is to make pure commandline client, that also could be used for automation means (yeah, botting  :Stick Out Tongue: ). I'll publish code on github right after it will able to auth on all server types (zone and social left). For this purposes I'm looking for help with some packets. The most important now is CZ_CONNECT. Now its binary template looks lie this:


```
short op;
int sequence;
int checksum;

short s1;
short s2;
int64 accountId;
int64 characterId;
char accountName[33];

byte unk[1037];

char sessionKey[64];
```

If anyone can help to determine what does unknown 1037 bytes contain - please pm me or post here.

----------


## Vixentrix

You can dig information about packets using the TOS Server emulator.
https://github.com/aura-project/melia

----------


## Dimitrizin

Good job! i would like to see the results  :Big Grin:

----------

